# Tetra Products big disappointment here



## fishyrob (Aug 18, 2008)

What a big disappoinment with tetra products. Some of the local LFS only carry tetra products for certain items. I had bought the tetra whisper air pump and 2 week later it started making loud humming sound. Took it apart and the braket that hold the pump arm is broke. God back get another one. What happen 2 weeks later same issue same spot same broken part.

Bought a Tetra EX 45 filter. Ran good at first 5 days later the propeller snaped in half. Return it and got the ex 70 since thats all they had and wasnt in the mood to drive another 45 minutes to another store. Week later you guessed it snapped propeller. 

Normally I would had shopped around or even mail order but the tank was a spur of the moment thing. This is all the local fish stores carry.

Got fed up and orderd a UniMax Pro Canister Filters model 250. I had to have it sent overnight from DR F&S.


----------

